# Groundhog Day's history: How Punxsutawney Phil became an international, weather-predicting celebrity



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

Groundhog Day's history


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

Ain't Nothin' but a Groundhog


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

The Prairie Dogs are predicting "Blue Skies"....from now on!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

"Groundhog Day" Boogie "Groundhog's Day" 





"Groundhog Day, February 2nd, is a time when most of the world's great minds gather in Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania to make weather predictions of major importance. The oldest and wisest brain in the meeting is of course a groundhog named Phil. Punxsutawney Phil. His predictions are always correct as far as we know. If he comes out of his hole and sees his shadow, he runs back inside for six more weeks of Winter. If it is cloudy and he does not see his shadow, then warm balmy weather will be had by all. Bill Murray starred in a movie called Groundhog Day. The movie is fictional, but of course, Punxsutawney Phil is real and very credible".


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

Today is February 1st, and I am always reminded of my grandparents, on my Dad's side Gram & Pop. Gram always said "Don't worry.....let Febru-worry"!  Pop was born on February 2, 1888....on the second Groundhog's Day!

August 1942


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## ronaldj (Feb 1, 2018)

the old timers (I am one now) used to say, you should have half your wood and half you hay on groundhogs day.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2018)

Love these....


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

My ex-husband's grandmother, a very dear lady, lived in Punxsutawney across the street from where Phil checks his shadow every year. It was interesting to watch it become a bigger deal year after year.

As for Phil not being a meteorologist, I trust him more than them. I lived in the country next to an old man who taught my son earth signs for predicting weather. I never knew them to be inaccurate, but I remember watching the TV weather report one night where the meteorologist was saying 40% chance of precip when the rain was coming down like billy be damned outside his studio.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

I was reading something online where it said they "coax" Phil out of his burrow to see if he sees his shadow.  How do they get him to come out of there?  How do you "coax" a groundhog?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

They call him on his land line and have his wife Phyllis talk him out!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 1, 2018)

I live in Woodstock, where "Groundhog Day" was filmed. It's a big deal around here and attracts people from all over the Chicago area.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 1, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I live in Woodstock, where "Groundhog Day" was filmed. It's a big deal around here and attracts people from all over the Chicago area.




Ive been in Woodstock many times.  Jury duty once.  Ive lived in a few towns in McHenry County. Late 70's to the early 90's.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I was reading something online where it said they "coax" Phil out of his burrow to see if he sees his shadow.  How do they get him to come out of there?  How do you "coax" a groundhog?



I'm sure they're none too gentle. I wouldn't want to "coax" a groundhog to do anything. Have you seen those teeth and claws? No thanks.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 1, 2018)

> Ive been in Woodstock many times.  Jury duty once.  Ive lived in a few towns in McHenry County. Late 70's to the early 90's.



It's changed a great deal. Built up, as all the Chicago 'burbs have. Still nicer (imho) than other 'burbs. There are still farms out here and open lands. A lot of active volunteer groups too. Come on back --- the square with the courthouse and opera house is still there. The filming of 'Groundhog Day' destroyed the landscaping on the square. But when filming was done, the production company gave more than enough money to replant everything and make improvements.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

*Groundhog Day film locations in Woodstock 25 years later*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2018)

It's Official!


----------

